# K. N. T. Impression Woodburning Stove



## just wondering (Aug 3, 2019)

I have this stove in the barn on my property. It's a K. N. T. Impression Woodburning Stove,  Model # K-102 Dated 9-17-79. It's not hooked up- just sitting there taking up space.

Is it worth anything? Could anyone use it or is it too old?

Trying to decide whether to try and sell it or just junk it.

Thanks


----------



## begreen (Aug 3, 2019)

Is that a fireplace insert. Probably not worth much more than scrap metal value, but no harm trying with an ad for $100 to see if anyone bites.


----------

